# Die-cast For The Layout



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought I would share this with you all, I have always thought this 1940 GM Futurliner was outrageous. I watched a show on Velocity where they restored one. I also watched one sell at the Barrett Jackson Auction for four million dollars. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Greenlight-...982939?hash=item2360912f5b:g:xrIAAOSwa-dWkHB0

I have ordered one for my layout.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen those, they are nice...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

very cool


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great addition. I missed the 1/64 scale version.


----------

